# Which bar clamps & other must haves



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Woohoo! I am excited. Hubby said for my b-day to get a new router & whatever else I need to get 'er done!! (our used old fixed base rusted router & the table router are pitiful) I have decided on the Bosch 2.25hp combo set and the Bosch router table. I have new good bits so that is taken care of. 
I need bar clamps and need help to a decent starter set. I plan to start with small projects and work my way up. Just to let you know my style, I am one to start small, get the basics & move up into larger challenging projects so I want to plan ahead. For example I started woodworking w/birdhouses, got bored quickly (within a couple of weeks) and then built a kid's picnic table & then built a set of bench/picnic table combos & simple bookcases. We have all the other shop electric tools I need for now but what other items do I need & which ones do you recommend. Sorry for being wordy but I am sooo looking forward to new & safe tools to make my woodworking life easier.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I like these harbor Freight bar clamps

They come in sizes from 12" to 48" but I only have the 24" and 36" ones (no need for shorter than 24"). They work relatively well and are half the price of other brand name clamps. HF also has an extendable version of these aluminum bar clamps but I think they'll bend too much and they cost much more (you can get two fixed length for about the same price).

Stay away from the HF "Quick Releeas Bar Clamps" and "Rachet Bar Clamp/Spreader". The bar clamps bend too much and the rachet clamps break easily and don't apply much pressure (get the Erwins below).

HF also has some deep throat clamps but I haven't tried them. The trick with HF stuff is yget it only when you need it and if it doesn't work well enough, bring at back and go for the better brand name stuff.












I also love my IRWIN Quick-Grip clamps.

You get better deals with the bubble pack sets. Also, you get some additional spring clamps which come in handy from time to time. 










These 6" Erwin clamps come in handy too.

I can never find this 4 pack in the store but it ships for free, so I just buy them online.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All good choices so far. My most used clamps are 4-8" F clamps. I also have some pipe clamps that I've had 12' of pipe in. I like pipe clamps because you can add couplings on your pipes to get any length you need. However, they get pretty heavy. What you need depends on your projects. I read a few years ago that the most common cause of joint failure is excessive clamping pressure. You don't need clamps capable of 1000s of lbs of pressure.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I second the aluminum bar clamps from HF. I have the 36 and 48 inch versions. Wait for the sales flyers and stock up...

Harbor freight also has great prices on the F style clamps as well. They're a great clamp for the money. I love the 6 and 12 inch in this size. It's amazing how many of these you find you need

6" Quick Release Bar Clamp


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info guys! Is buying a couple of each size you mentioned a basic start? Never had 'em so never made anything I needed them for unless I could rig a piece of cast iron to put pressure on the pieces.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

It has often been said that one can never have too many clamps. I agree with this. Since vises are just stationary clamps, I have numerous vices throughout my shop. Be careful with clamp and vise faces - with even slight pressure, impressions may disfugure what you're working on. I have lots of clamps in lots of styles, but I most often find myself reaching for deep-throated C-clamps in my typical work. Good Luck! *OPG3*


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

The Harbor Freight 58-1/4" aluminum F-style clamp is on sale for $10 (save $6). The 50" clamp and cut edge guide is $18 (save $2). Use a 20% off coupon for highest price item purchased. The coupon can be found at slickdeals.com. The coupon is only valid for non-sale items, I believe.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

uffdasc said:


> Thanks a lot for the info guys! Is buying a couple of each size you mentioned a basic start? Never had 'em so never made anything I needed them for unless I could rig a piece of cast iron to put pressure on the pieces.


Pairs are a good start. Four of each is better. I highly recommend the Irwin Quick release clamps in the bubble packs. One each of the two I show below should be all you need for a bit.

Someone mentioned the Harbor Freight F-clamps in 6" to 12" sizes. These may be okay but I find the long ones (24" and over) bend too much even with light clamping pressure. I'd prefer the Irwin 6" and 12" clamps.

You can never have too many clamps.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Clamps are like diamonds - a gal can never have too many. 

Overall, my brand preference leans toward Jorgensen, which has a long history of quality products, and a wide assortment of clamp styles.

ADJUSTABLE CLAMP COMPANY

I have a bunch of different length #3700s, which are good for light-medium duty jobs. My favorites, however, are the Cabinet Master parallel jaw clamps. They provide a wider clamping area (less potential damage to the work piece), along with excellent clamping pressure (more than most brands).


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

uffdasc said:


> Woohoo! I am excited. Hubby said for my b-day to get a new router & whatever else I need to get 'er done!! (our used old fixed base rusted router & the table router are pitiful) I have decided on the Bosch 2.25hp combo set and the Bosch router table. I have new good bits so that is taken care of.
> I need bar clamps and need help to a decent starter set. I plan to start with small projects and work my way up. Just to let you know my style, I am one to start small, get the basics & move up into larger challenging projects so I want to plan ahead. For example I started woodworking w/birdhouses, got bored quickly (within a couple of weeks) and then built a kid's picnic table & then built a set of bench/picnic table combos & simple bookcases. We have all the other shop electric tools I need for now but what other items do I need & which ones do you recommend. Sorry for being wordy but I am sooo looking forward to new & safe tools to make my woodworking life easier.


Hi Leda - Another source is to start haunting auctions, estate sales, consignment shops. A lot of times you can find clamps pretty cheap that way. 
Pipe clamps are also a good option. Just change the size with different lengths of pipe.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> Pairs are a good start. Four of each is better. I highly recommend the Irwin Quick release clamps in the bubble packs. One each of the two I show below should be all you need for a bit.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Harbor Freight F-clamps in 6" to 12" sizes. These may be okay but I find the long ones (24" and over) bend too much even with light clamping pressure. I'd prefer the Irwin 6" and 12" clamps.
> 
> You can never have too many clamps.


I should probably mention that I have big hands. Smaller hands may not like the one-hand operation of the Irwin Quick Grip Clamps.


----------

